# prepping for decals



## johnnybent (Jun 2, 2013)

This is my first post. I've repainted the ol' schwinn color sanding between coats and finally the clearcoat. The question is do I use 1500 grade paper to lightly prep for the decal and then clearcoat over the decal or just apply decal and clearcoat without sanding.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  I like to hit the whole bike with 1200 paper, apply the decals, then shoot a dry coat of clear then a couple wet coats of clear.


----------



## johnnybent (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks, i worried the surface under the decal would be matted (dull) after sanding then applying.


----------



## johnnybent (Jun 18, 2013)

*prepping fo decals*

Well after getting over the fear of applying the decals, I found it did not take much time for the film to release from the paper. Each decal came off the paper perfectly as I applied each to the frame. Wait a few days before the clear coat. Just like building models as a kid.


----------

